# New Flounder Rig, ready to gig.



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

A new Flounder boat, I finnished for a customer this week, he picks it up tuesday, sure wanted to go get first blood on it, but It's not soon to be mine, and save that for him. But may have to go at night and show him the set up.
Alweld 18'70" bottom, Large front and rear decks with hatches, live well, Yamaha f90, bobs, Jack plate, 18 hp. honda, air motor, 600 watts of lights, 90 amp alt,


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

couple more shots


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Its' on a Coastline Alum, trailer,


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice work. Thats going to be a gigging machine. Whats the going rate on one of those little honda fans? Do they run an alternator to power the lights? I have a duck boat I may want to adapt to a giggin rig.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Honda 18 hp. electric start, low oil shut down/alert ,plus the side mount muffler, and moved oil filter kit , shipping, is around $1700, Yes I have pully on the Honda shaft behind the Prop, and a larger one on the 90 amp alt.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

sweet and simple- really clean and no clutter- is he a rec gigger? if so he is one dedicated gigger- sweet boat- i need a friend like that- currently taking applications- send pic of boat


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks it the pattern that I use for all flounder boats i build, to sell, working on two more right now ,to have out by next week, I addin racks to thier boats, and one on the lot for sell. He is just a sport gigger, he has never gigged a flounder yet and built rails lower than normal, He going to also use it for Bow fishing in the B/CS. area,


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

How much does a rig tricked out like that run?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks great Sonny, shoot me an update when you get time.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

The tricked out one was $32,000 drive out, I have a 18-66" bottom, floors, sides, pontoons, tunnel, set up the same with out rear deck,live well, leaning post, it has 13 hp air motor, 70 hp 2 storke yamaha with 5 yrs, factory warranty, 20 gal fuel tank, cmc jack plate, 2 94 qt, Igloos & cushions, & brackets, 2 gigs, 600 watts, of lights, on Alum trailer, for $23,500.00


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Sonny, I know this post is super old but I was curious if you happen to know roughly the performance numbers of this boat? Top speed, what it drafts, etc. I'll also give you a shout about it this week. 

Any other owners out there that might have some experience with this boat or one similar that you could share? This is what I am looking at purchasing right now. Thanks!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Rig, Congrats!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Man thats a clean rig nice work. Whats it float in 4 inches?


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Good looking rigs! Nice work!


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Building two of them right now, boat sold, Both 18' 70" bottoms, 52" front deck. I will test both later this week, with Yamaha T60's will run app 32Mph, Custom Crossroads prop, 3 blade swept, float in 6" of water, flounder in 4-5" when you get the weight up on the front deck.
I have two more boats, just like these on order. Also ordering two 20 ft boats, that are sold, one flounder rig, one with a Yamaha 150 jet. When alweld opens back up.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweet looking rigs. Flounder gigging getting more popular by the day.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sonnysmarine said:


> Building two of them right now, boat sold, Both 18' 70" bottoms, 52" front deck. I will test both later this week, with Yamaha T60's will run app 32Mph, Custom Crossroads prop, 3 blade swept, float in 6" of water, flounder in 4-5" when you get the weight up on the front deck.
> I have two more boats, just like these on order. Also ordering two 20 ft boats, that are sold, one flounder rig, one with a Yamaha 150 jet. When alweld opens back up.


Please do make a thread when the time comes.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Will mount the Custom Leaning post in Tomorrow, Still working with props for the best performance, Taking Pictures of the green one tomorrow, After I Paint the small leaning post and mount the cushion on it. The Spring run will be here before long!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sonnysmarine said:


> Will mount the Custom Leaning post in Tomorrow, Still working with props for the best performance, Taking Pictures of the green one tomorrow, After I Paint the small leaning post and mount the cushion on it. The Spring run will be here before long!


Nice - that right there screams quality!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Let me apologize for drooling on this thread, nice work Sonny:brew:


----------

